# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Bán thép hộp vuông 75x75 , ||| hộp vuông 75x75|||

## thepttpbd

Bán thép hộp vuông 75x75 , ||| hộp vuông 75x75|||


Trước hết chúng tôi xin gửi những lời chúc tốt đẹp nhất tới Quý khách hàng, chúc sức khỏe và thành công. Công Ty TNHH MTV THÉP TRƯỜNG THỊNH PHÁT ra đời trong sự phát triển của đất nước. Công ty chúng tôi chuyên nhập khẩu & phân phối Thép Hộp Vuông Đen, Thép Hộp Đen Chữ Nhật, Thép Hộp Vuông Mạ Kẽm, Thép Hộp Chữ Nhật Mạ Kẽm,tại Việt Nam.dùng cho trong Công Nghiệp

Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 2.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 2.50 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 3.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 3.50 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 4.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 5.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 6.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 7.00 x 6m
Hộp vuông 75 x 75 x 8.00 x 6m

- Mác thép: Q345, Q235, SS400
- Xuất xứ: Việt Nam, Đài Loan, China, Korea, Japan, ……
- Hàng mới 100% chưa qua sử dụng - Dung sai theo tiêu chuẩn nhà máy , có chứng chỉ xuất xứ ,CO, CQ
CÔNG TY TNHH MTV THÉP TRƯỜNG THỊNH PHÁT
VP : Số 21A/E4 ,KDC Thuận Giao , Thuận An , Bình Dương
Kho : Số 75/28M , Tổ 05 ,Thuận Giao , Thuân An ,Bình Dương
Hotline : Mr Nam : 091.554.1119

Website :http://thepong.vn

Email : nam.truongthinhphat@gmail.com

----------

